
The Camless Engine of the Future Is Almost Ready for the Real World - jonbaer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a24005/koenigseggs-camless-engine-getting-close-to-production-in-china/
======
burger_moon
I wonder if that's similar to F1 cars which also use pneumatics for valve
lift.

It looks a like a great design. I'm guessing valve lift is what also is being
used as a substitute for a throttle body but seems tricky and difficult to
understand initially. How does it handle situations under vacuum or high
boost? Hopefully they release more information about it.

~~~
chrisbennet
BMW Valvetronic does away with the throttle body - it adjusts valve lift
instead.

